# Smashed rear window



## 104212 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,

someone kindly smashed a lump of concrete through my rear MH last night. Got through two layers of perspex (or whatever it is) so did a good job. Funnily enough I then had a phone call this morning offering to buy it for cash but for 4 grand less than the asking price. Maybe coincidence, maybe not. Its not for sale now anyway.

Anyhoo, can anyone recommend anywhere I can get a replacement. My MH is a Swift Sundance. Been quoted about £350 for a new one made from taking a moulding of my existing one, but wondered whether there's anyone who stocks 2nd hand stuff or is known to charge as little as possible for making new ones?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk

Try here, he should have what you require.

Bob


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Also try Charles & Co in Poole. They have a web site, speak to Jackie or Steve they have loads of new and S/H parts.

Les.



Sorry, that should be Charles & Son Tel 01202 733 772.


----------



## 104212 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll give em both a try, thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

You dont state what model or year, Swift may have replacements and you are insured anyway and as its malicous damage on your driveway it may not affect your no claims discount

Regards


----------

